# [BF-3] Double EXP-Weekend!



## TerrorTomato (11. Mai 2012)

Für alle Schießbudenfreunde heißt am diesen Wochenende (12.05/13.05) 2fache Punkte in Battlefield 3. Dies lässt EA via Facebook verkünden. Hie die Orginalmeldung:

"Be Advised, Battlefield 3 players - This weekend we'll be doubling every experience point that you earn on the Battlefield ranked servers. Every kill, assist, revive - you name it, it's doubled.
At the conclusion of each match the bonus XP will be reflected as "Additional Points". Double XP will be accrued across all ranked servers and matches.
See you on the Battlefield."

https://www.facebook.com/battlefield 

Auf gut Deutsch: Am Ende jeder Runde gibt es eine nette verdoppelung der Punkte die in der Runde erzielt wurden (Inkl. Medallien und Orden).

*INU-Edit:*


			
				Battlelog Foren von dt_Gamm4 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn du an diesem Wochenende  Battlefield 3 spielst, dann kannst du  schneller aufsteigen. *Beginnend  am Samstag, den* *12. Mai um 10:01 Uhr  *erhalten alle Spieler von  Battlefield 3 die doppelte Anzahl an  Erfahrungspunkten, egal welchen  Modus oder welche Karte sie spielen. Die  Aktion endet am Montag, den  14. Mai um 09:59 Uhr.


----------



## Kamikaze_Urmel (12. Mai 2012)

Wow.
Sind die Spielerzahlen mitlerweile so weit runtergegangen?
Was kommt als nächstes? Free-Weekend?


----------



## Bummsbirne (12. Mai 2012)

Wie geil is das denn??


----------



## EpicFail (12. Mai 2012)

YAY jetzt werde ich das Wochende BF3 suchten...nicht.
Nach 300h hat man dann auch irgendwann genug
Als nächstes ist Counter Stirke Global Offensive dran, ich werd schon von den Gameplays süchtig


----------



## TurboMichel (12. Mai 2012)

also hier is nix mit verdopplung....verspäteter april schärtz was^^


----------



## TurboMichel (12. Mai 2012)

erstmal d3^^gel


----------



## Darkknightrippper (12. Mai 2012)

TurboMichel schrieb:


> also hier is nix mit verdopplung....verspäteter april schärtz was^^


 
Siehe Battlelog-Foren:


			
				Battlelog Foren von dt_Gamm4 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn du an diesem Wochenende Battlefield 3 spielst, dann kannst du  schneller aufsteigen. Beginnend am Samstag, de *12. Mai um 10:01 Uhr  *erhalten alle Spieler von Battlefield 3 die doppelte Anzahl an  Erfahrungspunkten, egal welchen Modus oder welche Karte sie spielen. Die  Aktion endet am Montag, den 14. Mai um 09:59 Uhr.


----------



## TurboMichel (12. Mai 2012)

10.01 uhr hat gefehlt


----------



## Ghostknight (12. Mai 2012)

Werde aufjedenfall auch ein paar stündchen mit Daddeln verbringen aber sobald man Rang 45 ( war es glaub ich ) erreicht hat gibts nichts mehr zum Freischalten ( Gut außer Medals Fahrzeugfreischaltungen usw ), finde das bei COD ( hab ich selber nie gespielt ^^ ) aber ganz gut gemacht mit den Waffen Silber/Gold skins ( Da hat man wenigstens noch was später zum Freischalten und da es nur Skins sind.. ), schade das es sowas höchstens mit der 'Premium Membership' kommt falls sie den kommt


----------



## MaxNag (12. Mai 2012)

Ghostknight schrieb:


> Werde aufjedenfall auch ein paar stündchen mit Daddeln verbringen aber sobald man Rang 45 ( war es glaub ich ) erreicht hat gibts nichts mehr zum Freischalten ( Gut außer Medals Fahrzeugfreischaltungen usw ), finde das bei COD ( hab ich selber nie gespielt ^^ ) aber ganz gut gemacht mit den Waffen Silber/Gold skins ( Da hat man wenigstens noch was später zum Freischalten und da es nur Skins sind.. ), schade das es sowas höchstens mit der 'Premium Membership' kommt falls sie den kommt


 
warte, wenn man alles freigeschaltet hat, gibt es nichts mehr freizuschalten? bisschen Sinnfrei, du musst Level 45 sein, jede klasse durch , jedes Fahrzeug durch und dann noch coop und auf jeder Waffe nochmal visiere und co freischalten, das ist ne wirkliche menge, ich störe mich da sogar dran, weil das spiel eigentlich erst los geht wenn man größtenteils alles freigespielt hat.


----------



## Fatalii (12. Mai 2012)

Nicht schlecht...wer weiß, vielleicht habe ich die Ränge dann voll

MfG


----------



## Axel_Foly (12. Mai 2012)

vl hab ich ja etwas zeit  ein paar pünkchen könten bei mir nicht schaden


----------



## sahvg (12. Mai 2012)

OMG! SO GEIL!!!!! 1337. dann bekomme ich endlich eine neue zahl unter dem adler  ich muss gleich mal eine runde bf3 zocken...........nicht


----------



## wheeler (12. Mai 2012)

und wenn ich die runde vorher beende..dann auch?


----------



## Gast1663794603 (12. Mai 2012)

MW3 und BF3 Double XP weekend gleichzeitig. ich glaub ich zock doch mal wieder Bf3. 
coole Aktion.


----------



## TerrorTomato (12. Mai 2012)

Wer will, kann ja mit ein paar ausm PCGHX-Clan ein paar Runden auf unserem Server heut' abend verbringen!! Bei so einer Aktion bietet sich ja ne gelegenheit dazu... 

[24/7-BF3] All Gamemodes - HC - 600 Tickets [PCGHXclan.de] - Server-Browser - Battlelog / Battlefield 3
PCGHX #2 | Squad Rush [PCGHXclan.de] - Server-Browser - Battlelog / Battlefield 3


----------



## TomatenKenny (12. Mai 2012)

also ich hab jetz 3 runden gezockt un es wurden keine punkte doppelt gezählt


----------



## Star_KillA (12. Mai 2012)

Schön das es nicht funtkioniert ...


----------



## Schwini (12. Mai 2012)

joa, funktioniert so gar nicht..  Schade.. suchten wollte ich dieses Wochenende eh.


----------



## GTA 3 (12. Mai 2012)

Sehr geil!


----------



## BuGz4eVeR (12. Mai 2012)

Voll der Schrott, bei mir gehts auch nicht. Was soll der Scheiss?!?


----------



## Ion (12. Mai 2012)

Klappt doch gar nicht am PC! -.-
Weiß überhaupt nicht warum hier alle ausflippen, eben ne Runde gespielt und ich habe *keine* Punkte doppelt bekommen

Kann das jemand mit nem Screenshot hier nachweisen das es bei ihm geklappt hat?


----------



## CarManDD (12. Mai 2012)

gerade gestorben und keine doppelten punkte bekommen


----------



## Klutten (12. Mai 2012)

Damit nicht an zwei Fronten diskutiert wird, geht es bitte im Kommentar-Thread der PCGH weiter.

Battlefield 3: Double-XP-Weekend mit doppelten Erfahrungspunkten gestartet

Danke trotzdem für diese News.


----------

